# Swan 42 - Ron Holland Design - 1980-1985



## SeaFever2000 (Sep 10, 2008)

Any owners out there of a 1980-85 Swan 42? I would like to touch base and know more about this fantastic sailboat.

Cheers.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's one place to try. Swan Owners Association of America


----------



## jtscranton (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently I am restoring a Ron Holland Swan 42', race boat and need to fabricate a new pulpit. I am looking for photographs and or another owner in the area. I'm in Virginia and would appreciate any information.
Thanks, John


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Plenty of images here:

View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com

and here:

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...49/Nantucket/MA/United-States&boat_id=2351449


----------



## jtscranton (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Faster that's helpful.
John


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Da nada.... 

Any good SS fabricator can create what you'll need.. and you have the opportunity to customize at the same time (eg, pulpit seat, nav lights, etc.)


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

I am currently restoring 42/003 in Sydney and would be very interested in comparing notes


----------



## jtscranton (Sep 23, 2012)

Sounds good,
John


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

We have 42/003, built in 1981. we purchased in Europe earlier this year and shipped the boat back to Sydney. The fundamentals are very good, sound dry hull and deck, new teak 06 spars and engine good. Systemically she needs renewal, new plumbing fuel lines etc. I will also refinish all the varnish. The spars are being re anodized.

We have stripped out all the old instrumentation and found miles of old wire from 30 years of add on. The boat is very original and fortunately none of the previous owners have messed up the deck layout or interior.

We have found the yard helpfull. They don't have all the old fittings but can produce a surprising number.

This is probably not the place for an ongoing exchange on the finer points of a 42.
Let me know if you think email would be better.


----------



## jtscranton (Sep 23, 2012)

To jamesjle,
I'm having a bit of trouble posting on this website the problem seems to be posting an email but yes I do prefer email. (yahoo) 
My boat is the prototype. a flush deck race boat. It was used well and hard, now in need for a refit. I found a fabricator to rebuild the pulpit but could really use a few photos specific to that purpose, that would be most helpful. 
Thanks, 
jtscranton


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

jtscranton said:


> To jamesjle,
> I'm having a bit of trouble posting on this website the problem seems to be posting an email but yes I do prefer email. (yahoo)
> My boat is the prototype. a flush deck race boat. It was used well and hard, now in need for a refit. I found a fabricator to rebuild the pulpit but could really use a few photos specific to that purpose, that would be most helpful.
> Thanks,
> jtscranton


Can't post PM's until 15 posts - anti spam measure.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

John, herewith 3 pulpit photo's. I can provide some dimensions if you let me know what you want. As you will note the steel is a little bent in places, 30 years of action.

I think as junior members we are barred from exchanging email addresses for a while, anti spam or something. I think I/we can perhaps apply to each other to be "friends" that might circumvent the problem.

No doubt doing what you are you must be aware of the rebuild of "Flirt of Paget", another very close relative of the S42. Is your boat a Swan build or a one off. We built a boat in NZ in 80>82 so were very aware of the IOR success of Holland at that time.

I think the Holland period at Nautor is rather underrated by some, perhaps the fans of S&S and Freres. The boats, at least externally, were a dramatic departure, definitely a more brutal elegance than past or future.

Let me know if there is anything else I can provide, we have a comprehensive set of drawing from Nautor and Holland Design.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

John, I'm not sure whether the photos have come through, maybe not. I have sent a private message with email address, let me know if that gets through.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

S42 pulpit.... finally


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

jtscranton said:


> Currently I am restoring a Ron Holland Swan 42', race boat and need to fabricate a new pulpit. I am looking for photographs and or another owner in the area. I'm in Virginia and would appreciate any information.
> Thanks, John


Hi John,

I have an '81 S-42. Happy to share any ideas on this boat. Mine is presently in the Caribbean. Cheers.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

We have 42/003, ( January 81 ) in Sydney, currently refurbishing. I would definitely be interested in information from time to time.


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy to. I did quite a refit to mine which has greatly improved it. Esp. for singlehanding. Less deck clutter too.


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

jtscranton said:


> Currently I am restoring a Ron Holland Swan 42', race boat and need to fabricate a new pulpit. I am looking for photographs and or another owner in the area. I'm in Virginia and would appreciate any information.
> Thanks, John


I would update the design of the pulpit to accommodate flying asym-spinnakers. The old design has too much overhang fwd. With yours being 42/001 and the FD model, you're not so locked into the "keeping it original" thought.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

Q. Re the FD model and originality. What does the FD stand for and why less originality?


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

FD for flush deck. Hulll #1 is a race version with no deckhouse or coamings and not much interior. It isn't like any of the standard Swan 42s.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry two conversations, 001 is in Virginia and a race version. 003 is in Sydney and standard issue Holland Swan.


----------



## Andrew Burton (Oct 22, 2012)

Took one transatlantic a couple of years ago and sailed her up from St Lucia last spring. Very nice boat and handled all the weather we got like a champ. I found her very livable offshore with just three guys aboard, and a little tight with four. Fun, well-mannered boat to drive, too.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Andrew Burton said:


> Took one transatlantic a couple of years ago and sailed her up from St Lucia last spring. Very nice boat and handled all the weather we got like a champ. I found her very livable offshore with just three guys aboard, and a little tight with four. Fun, well-mannered boat to drive, too.


So much for all the stories about how bad old IOR boats are.  I feel redeemed.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

They are not really known in Finland for building unseaworthy boats. Have you read about The Swan 41 that recently made it across the Tasman by herself after been abandoned. Five months at sea, now being refitted in Sydney.


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello jtscranton,
How is the refit on your boat going? I was interested in this boat last year and spoke with Robert about it. 
Any chance of seeing some photos? 

I own hull #7, a 1981 S-42. Got rid of the teak decks and the wood sliding foredeck hatch when I purchased the boat. 
Best rgds,
Mark


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

What did you replace the forehatch with?? 42/003, January 1981


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

I retained the original cambered plexi and had an aluminum frame and hinges made and had it anodized. The original deck flange is used and the flat rubber gasket is glued to the plexi. Opens forward and is a very good scoop for the breeze. Very watertight.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

Am currently trying to source the 15mm acrylic in Australia to rebuild the fore and companionway hatches, not much around in Australia these days. Clear is easy but tint is difficult.


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

My panel may need to be replaced soon as it's original. As I usually have a tender on deck during passages, and a sun cover the rest of the time, having this panel be an acrylic isn't that worthwhile in the Caribbean. May replace with aluminum or composite. Would also be stronger then too. My fo'c'sle is sail & gear storage with a work bench, not a cabin.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

Would it be woth considering an informal register of Holland deigned Swans? RH was an inspired designer at an interesting moment in Yacht design. If the S&S owners can do it why not others.


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

Would anyone be able to forward the dimensions of the top opening of the companionway hatch on a pre 1985 Swan 42? Thanks.
Finnmark


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are interested in the sliding acrylic version on a 1981 42, Yes. Which
particular dimensions?


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

Fore & aft from the fwd vertical teak face to the back side of the ss plate that keeps the washboard, and athwart; from inside both vertical teak faces (1 measurement) and also between the 2 vertical GRP surfaces outboard of the track that the acrylic hatch slides on (2nd measurement). This 2nd measurement would be slightly more then the width of the acrylic hatch glass. Many thanks for this!!


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry for the delay on this I have been away from the boat. Its not quite clear to me, do you want the size of the actual hatch, IE acrylic sheet plus add ons
or do you want the internal size of the companionway hatch opening plus slide
dimensions.


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Hope you had a nice Holiday! What I need are he dimensions of the opening: fore&aft from inside the teak (fwd) and to the inside of the stainless parts that hold the washboard. Athwart: inside the teak verticle trim (that the acrylic slides on). Thanks!


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

Bon, demain.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

Hatch dimensions as follows;

Internal teak opening. 

Length to inner side of S/S washboard retainer, 692mm, 27.24"
Across 590mm, 23.22"

External fiberglass slot, Wide, 700mm, 27.55"
Long 700mm, 27.55"

Outer edge tufnel slide, wide 670mm, 26.37"

Acrylic hatch Long 760mm, 29.92"
Wide 720mm, 28.34"
Thick 15mm, .59"


----------



## Finnmark (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you James! Very helpful. Can't remember if I mentioned it, but as I sail offshore often with this boat, and it does extremely well in the big stuff, the leaky companionway is it's Achilles heel (now that I've ditched the wood sliding hatch on the fore deck and cured the babystay leak issue). Not even worth attempting to restore the interior varnish work around the area until it's resolved.
I am ordering an aluminum sliding hatch that seals when closed to fit.


----------

